# The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fame has returned to the sought-after original Audi quattro thanks to its starring role in the new BBC TV drama series ‘Ashes to Ashes’, set in 1980. The most priceless example of the legendary sports car that pioneered four-wheel-drive for production road cars is Audi UK’s own unregistered car with zero miles, and will never be put up for sale.
* Full Story *


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret ([email protected])*

i love that car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret (AudiVwMeister)*

I had recenty seen the trailer for the show, and if it's supposed to take place in 1980, they are out of context using what looks like a 82-84 flat cibie car..I'll have to watch the trailer again.
With the un-reg'd UK car above, wow.
But, they didn't mount the vanity plate level on the front bumper..


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

They are using a 1984 model.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_With the un-reg'd UK car above, wow.
But, they didn't mount the vanity plate level on the front bumper..









The red one pictured in George's post is a 20V, it says so on the plate. Therefore, it is not the one that Audi of UK owns.
Here is the Promo trailer, where you can clearly see that the Urq in question is an early Mars Red car with red/amber tails, and not a Tornado red with black tail lamps as pictured above.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enn6zc9ug-o


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret (PerL)*

I read that the car is the last RHD car ever made..
That would make an RR, right?
(refering to the one, never for sale)



_Modified by Sepp at 1:49 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret (Sepp)*

The car in the pic is not the TV show car. It is the 20V last one made that Audi UK owns.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Famous Car Audi is Keeping a Big Secret ([email protected])*

Right,
and I found it interesting, that they mounted the front plate un-even.
thanks for posting the article!


----------

